# Advice on diet



## Lauren (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi

So I might be pregnant (unplanned). I have already seen my GP about it but there's not much she can do at the moment. I can't take a pregnancy test yet as it is too early to do so apparently. Luckily I have a pump so I have been really strict with my levels and they are generally 4.5 - 8. I have been taking pregnacare supplements (GP was unwilling to prescribe folic acid 5mg at this stage).

I'm wondering about my diet. I don't have the best relationship with food and will generally eat the minimum amount I can get away with, usually in the form of crisps or toast or a baked potato. As soon as I realised I may be pregnant I started to eat more fruit but I feel like I could be doing more to eat a nourishing diet. I know I should be aiming for 7 portions of fruit and veg a day and cutting out junk food so I'm working on this. My question to more experienced mums and mums to be is are there any particular foods which are helpful for pregnancy? 

Any advice very gratefully received, I am trying to be calm but am freaking out slightly!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 30, 2015)

Lauren, most over-the-counter pregnancy test kits in the shops can give you an accurate result up to four days before your period is due, so I'd do one anyway if I were you!

Sounds like you're doing all the right things with taking a pregnancy vitamin/mineral supplement and keeping tight control of your blood sugars .  Diet-wise, just eat a normal healthy diet with a wide variety of foods (avoiding unpasteurised products and undercooked eggs).  Cut down on caffeine (in my case I had a lot of nausea in the first trimester, but this was better if I stuck to decaf teas like Rooibos).  I found myself eating more fruit and veg, yoghurt and custard.  Nothing wrong with snacks like crisps in moderation 

Don't freak out!  And congratulations


----------



## Lauren (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Redkite! I feel a bit better now  I think I might just buy a stack of cheap pregnancy tests and just do one every day until I know either way! I'm a really terrible cook but I think I'm going to look on BBC food for some easy recipes and try out some meals with vegetables in.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2015)

Time to get creative Lauren!

But you haven't mentioned protein in this diet - in what form do you get your protein now?  Meat, fish, cheese, eggs, what?

And - subsidiary question for the ladies who will know the answer cos I don't - I thought that the 5mg folic acid was OK to take when you were PLANNING to get preg - so surely it would be safe now?  I mean the earlier you take it in your term the better, isn't it, because you don't actually take it for the whole 9 months anyway, do you?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2015)

trophywench said:


> And - subsidiary question for the ladies who will know the answer cos I don't - I thought that the 5mg folic acid was OK to take when you were PLANNING to get preg - so surely it would be safe now?  I mean the earlier you take it in your term the better, isn't it, because you don't actually take it for the whole 9 months anyway, do you?


I thought this also (not that I know a great deal about it!) - from reading previous threads, many women seem to start taking it before they become pregnant. Try searching for 'folic acid'


----------



## Redkite (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes you should take folic acid pre-conception if pregnancy is planned!  GP sounds a bit unhelpful...


----------



## Lauren (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes I agree about the folic acid, I thought so too. I'm going to see the GP on Wednesday so will ask again then. I was prescribed folic acid 5mg a couple of years ago when I was planning to get pregnant (but changed my mind) but these tablets are out of date now. Maybe I should take one daily anyway until I can get fresh ones!

As for my diet, I am really rubbish at eating healthily. Until last week I would happily eat a large packet of crisps and some microwavable macaroni cheese all day. Sometimes I would add one piece of fruit and a handful of salad into the mix. I'm going to ask to see a nutritionist so I can improve my diet (regardless of whether I end up being pregnant or not, I definitely need to eat more nutritious food!)

Well I am very proud of myself because I just made a sweet potato, butter bean (protein!) and onion jalfrezi with a small amount of rice and whilst I didn't manage all of it, it was tasty and far healthier than my usual fayre 

Thanks for all your support and comments, it's nice to have people to talk to about these things!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2015)

Gosh - that sounds nice!  6g of carb in every 100g of beans.  I hardly think that counts !


----------



## Lauren (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't worry, I will get more informed and make better choices  I'm planning on eating more eggs and nuts so more protein power for me!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2015)

Oily fish. No carbs & lots of protein.  Good luck


----------



## Redkite (Dec 1, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Oily fish. No carbs & lots of protein.  Good luck



Eeek, no don't cut out carbs when you're pregnant!  You and your developing baby need nutrients from all the food groups - a proper balanced diet.  This is not the time to start experimenting with low carb diets.  Moderation!  And lots of BG testing


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

Might be worth looking into the GL Diet for meals that will provide all the nutrition you need, but kinder on your levels  
The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Eeek, no don't cut out carbs when you're pregnant!  You and your developing baby need nutrients from all the food groups - a proper balanced diet.  This is not the time to start experimenting with low carb diets.  Moderation!  And lots of BG testing


Who mentioned NO carbs ?   Full of protein & very healthy !  Good luck with everything Lauren & let us know how you are doing. Oily fish have no carbs


----------



## Cleo (Dec 1, 2015)

hi Lauren
I'm quite shocked that your GP is unwilling to prescribe the high dose folic acid !!! What on earth was her "rationale"???
My son is 20 months and I was prescribed it when I was going through the pre pregnancy planning stage.  We've now started trying for number 2 and Ive been on it for a few months now.  and to answer TW question - I had to take it up until 14 weeks.
I agree with red kite - a healthy balanced diet is what your body needs and lots of testing 
good luck with everything and really hope you get your script on wednesday !
x


----------



## Lauren (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone  and Hobie I will definitely try some oily fish  Well wish me luck with my GP, not sure if she just didn't realise I should be having it or what. I will keep you posted


----------



## Lauren (Dec 2, 2015)

GP is super unhelpful, appointment today was cancelled and I now have to wait until Monday! I tried explaining to the receptionist that it is really important but she wasn't having it! I've just moved here so I don't currently have a Diabetes care team. I'm quite stressed. And my BG levels keep going over 7 pre-meals  and last night actually went up to 16 despite dual wave bolusing for my meal. Ended up stacking insulin to get my levels down and then spent all night testing because I couldn't get my levels up over 4!


----------



## Redkite (Dec 2, 2015)

That's rubbish Lauren!  When you see the GP on Monday, be really firm and insist on a quick referral to the D team of your choice.  If you are type 1 and pregnant, you should be receiving specialist antenatal checks from your D clinic on top of the ordinary antenatals that everyone gets.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2015)

oh Lauren thats terrible ! Is there a walk in centre you can go to and explain that you're type 1 and that theres a chance you may be pregnant and that you need a high dose of folic acid ? (its not like your asking for morphine!!).   Also do you know when you're due ?  You can get some early pregnancy tests that can be used up to 4 days before you're due.  they're not perfect as they only work if you have enough hcg in your system (so you can still get a false negative) but maybe worth a try ? 
good luck xxx


----------



## Lauren (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Redkite and Cleo,

I'm going to be really firm with my GP on Monday. It might just be she didn't realise? Although she is a GP!

I've been taking a pregnancy test every day so far, they're coming up negative but still 6 days before cycle starts. And I have bought stock pots of folic acid 0.4 and am taking 12 daily (4.8mg total) in addition to the folic acid in pregnacare. So hopefully I'm ok 

I will let you know how I get on, can't wait to know whether I am pregnant or not! Will be thrilled either way!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2015)

Really good luck with everything. Fingers "X" for you


----------



## Lauren (Dec 10, 2015)

Tests still coming up negative but no period. A bit worried but I'm guessing I'm not pregnant!


----------



## Redkite (Dec 10, 2015)

Lauren said:


> Tests still coming up negative but no period. A bit worried but I'm guessing I'm not pregnant!



Oh .  Well sometimes anxiety etc can delay your period.  Easier said than done but try not to worry.  The tests are very sensitive to even tiny amounts of the pregnancy hormone so it does sound like you might not be this time.  If you're not pregnant, at least you've started doing all the right things for pre-conception.  Worth keeping going with the healthy diet and tight glycaemic control. X


----------



## Lauren (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Redkite  I'm going to ask about pre-conception clinics  Now I know I can control my levels relatively well it's a step in the right direction! Thanks for all your help and support


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2015)

Lauren said:


> Thanks Redkite  I'm going to ask about pre-conception clinics  Now I know I can control my levels relatively well it's a step in the right direction! Thanks for all your help and support


Wishing you every success for the future Lauren


----------

